#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   bitte um erklärung beim spermiogramm >

## anna8792

ich hatte das thema ausversehen falsch gepostet 
ich würde gerne wissen ob die spermiogramme reichen um spontan Schwanger  zu werden oder ob eher eine IUI/IVF/ICSI machen müssten, ich bin für  jede antwort dankbar  
Spermiogramm 1 
karenzzeit: 2 tage 
Konsistenz:viskös
geruch & farbe: normal 
Koagulationen: oja x nein
Agglutination: xja o nein 
verflüssigungszeit: 30 min 
NATIV 
WHO4
Volumen: 3,5
Dichte:42
A: 0
B: 19
C:12
D: 69
normalform: 9 
WHO5
Volumen: 3,5
Dichte:42
A+B: 19
A+B+C: 31
normalform: 9  
nach Aufbereitung 
WHO4
Volumen: /
Dichte:/
A: /
B: /
C:/
D: / 
WHO5
Volumen: /
Dichte:/
A+B: /
A+B+C: /
normalform: / 
Probenaufbereitung: o swim up X Waschen+zentrifugation  
Spermiogramm 2 
karenzzeit: 3 tage 
Konsistenz:viskös
geruch & farbe: normal 
Koagulationen: oja x nein
Agglutination: oja x nein 
verflüssigungszeit: 30 min 
NATIV 
WHO4
Volumen: 5,5
Dichte:49
A: 10
B: 49
C:6
D: 35
normalform: 8  
WHO5
Volumen: 5,5
Dichte:49
A+B: 59
A+B+C: 65
normalform: 8  
nach Aufbereitung 
WHO4
Volumen: 1,0
Dichte:9
A: 17
B: 81
C:1
D: 1
normalform: / 
WHO5
Volumen: 1,0
Dichte:9
A+B: 98
A+B+C: 99
normalform: /  
Probenaufbereitung: X swim up O Waschen+zentrifugation

----------


## urologiker

Fragen zurück: Wie lange versucht ihr denn schon eine Schwangerschaft herzustellen? Bist Du schon untersucht worden? 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## anna8792

wir üben seit zwei Jahren und bei mir wurde eine Bauchspiegelung gemacht aber alles unauffällig
vor einem jahr hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich stark ausgeprägtes PCO habe(Zxklen von 50-100 tagen)
deshalb bekam ich auch 6 zyklen Clomifen, es hat leider nicht geklappt
deshalb musste mein mann noch mal zwei spermiogramme machen und sind diese ergebnisse herausgekommen
uns wurde eine IUI vorgeschlagen bin mir aber ziemlich unsicher, deshalb dachte ich, ich frag hier noch einmal 
gruß anna

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Anna, 
ich bin kein Experte in der Sache, habe aber mal in einem reproduktionsmed. Zentrum gearbeitet. Die IUI ist sicher ein guter Versuch in dieser Situation, praktisch alle Alternativen sind ja invasiver. Insofern würde ich damit beginnen und dem Verlauf folgen. Wo seid ihr in Behandlung? 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## anna8792

wir sind in einer kinderwunsch klinik in kiel und geleichzeitig werde ich noch von meiner Frauenärztin betreut. 
ich hab auch noch eine frage, kann ich die IUI auch mit clomifen machen?
ich hatte immer eine eizelle bei 150mg 
weil es ja auch ein bisschen günstiger ist 
ich mache mir da sehr viele gedanken drüber 
gruß anna

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Anna, 
DAS kann und will ich nicht diskutieren. Die Aufgabe einer Kinderwunschklinik ist es, den Kinderwunsch zu erfüllen - und insofern sollten Kosten als Nebensache besprochen werden! 
Viel Glück mit Eurer Behandlung!

----------


## anna8792

Danke für deine antworten

----------

